# Do I have the potential to reach top tier in terms of looks?



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Basically a short story. In junior high and throughout high school I was picked on for being the "ugly kid". Girls said how they would not date me or anything and basically, it was miserable. As high school went on I started losing weight, ever since high school I have lost about 30 lbs and I have not even hit 20 yet so people say I am still young.

But still when I asked people to rate me on the 1-10 scale, I was given a rating of 5 to 6. I want to know this though, with some improvements, could I reach a rating of 8 or 9 out of 10 on the 1-10 or are my genetics just really limiting?

*I do not want to hear "aww baby calm down personality is what matters" or any of that. I want to be physically attractive because according to some stuff I have read, it brings a lot of opportunities.

Now I have had girls talk to me, people like me because I have that type of a personality now but I really want to improve my looks. I have started lifting weights and eating healthier but say when I hit 24 or so, would you say I have the potential to be that guy that has the celebrity level or top tier looks?

I have posted a poll which you can vote on and I would not even know who voted what. And you can come here and tell me it won't happen as long as you give a good reason and I will even thank you for being honest.

*Flickr: jomboscus' Photostream


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

This thread does not bode well with me. It is my presumption that because your personality _may_ be lacking, physical attraction will not matter.

Another thing, why not try to get the best of both worlds? Looks, smarts, and kindness rarely are found together in one individual. Accomplish this and your original goal will produce results exceeding threefold. Also, two out of those three do not require your morphology to be altered in order to improve.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

there are tons of people out there with awesome personalities but looks matter, just straight up, answer the question


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

You know, I don't even think that's you in the pictures.

I'm suspecting that, all along, this has been some well-planned and smartly-unfolded revenge plot against that guy in those photos. Probably someone who did you wrong somehow. 

First, you spend some time on the forums building up a rather unsavory reputation, not only as being pesky, but as being dense and/or desperate. And now with those conceptions you've seeded, you've got all eyes and opinions aligned with that unfortunate guy in the pics. If that poor sod ever wants to become president one day, he's doomed.


----------



## productsoflife (Oct 15, 2011)

Personally I think you look better with the glasses, I think you could try a different hair style. I'd suggest growing it out a little, or spiking it up? I know there is a lot more that could be done with it. I think you are a handsome dude, but I can understand wanting to look the best you can.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Try putting your fringe to one side rather than just straight down. If that's you. If not then bravo you played me out. (I hope you're actually Ronaldo.. It'd be hilarious to think of him as a computer nerd...)


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> You know, I don't even think that's you in the pictures.
> 
> I'm suspecting that, all along, this has been some well-planned and smartly-unfolded revenge plot against that guy in those photos. Probably someone who did you wrong somehow.
> 
> First, you spend some time on the forums building up a rather unsavory reputation, not only as being pesky, but as being dense and/or desperate. And now with those conceptions you've seeded, you've got all eyes and opinions aligned with that unfortunate guy in the pics. If that poor sod ever wants to become president one day, he's doomed.


ugh, keep past grudges and petty arguments in the past out of this thread, answer the question period


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> ugh, keep past grudges and petty arguments in the past out of this thread, answer the question period


Honestly? I may be wrong, since it's hard to tell from just a face & torso shot, but whoever's in that photo (whether it's you or someone who slapped your grandma in the face) appears to be a Little Person (I think still that's the politically correct term for dwarf/midget). Frankly, while Little People can strive to look their best and can appeal to certain people, I don't think most girls think of midgets when they're jerking off.

I'd say that the person is close to their full potential as it is. Maybe half a point up by getting rid of the bowl-haircut-by-mom.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Honestly? Whoever's in that photo (whether it's you or someone who slapped your grandma in the face) appears to be a Little Person (I think still that's the politically correct term for dwarf/midget). Frankly, while Little People can strive to look their best and can appeal to certain people, I don't think most girls think of midgets when they're jerking off.
> 
> I'd say that the person is close to their full potential as it is. Maybe half a point up by getting rid of the bowl-haircut-by-mom.


ya that is me, people say I look short in that picture but my height is 6"0 in real life, interesting view


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

Personal philosophy aside,
motivational speech kicked to the curb (love yourself, yatta yatta)
not playing pretend psychologist,
and purely superficial...

*Get your eyebrows shaped -- if you do it yourself, don't over do it because women can tell .
*Hairstyle -- looks like a bowl cut, swap it to a spike or comb w/ some mess. If you're in high school -> 2nd year University probably aim for the spike look. Otherwise, hit the comb.
*Workout -- focus on forearms and upper body (shoulders/chest). Pro-tip: Diet is the most important thing.
*Glasses can go either way, but I find that some people that wear glasses have a tendency to 'hide' behind them. If you do that, drop em.
*My god, smile! Doesn't matter how attractive you are, you have to be inviting to people. The most likable celebs are actually heavy smilers (Will Smith).
*Get some genuine confidence and not the fake bs that juice heads get at the gym. It's all about being comfortable with yourself. Quite the irony eh?

As for a poll, 8 is your max until you fix that attitude of yours. From there, you gain or lose points based on personality alone.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Lad said:


> Personal philosophy aside,
> motivational speech kicked to the curb (love yourself, yatta yatta)
> not playing pretend psychologist,
> and purely superficial...
> ...



^ great post


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

are there any forums which can give me more advice?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Eyebrows shape the face, honestly. Changing the shape of your eyebrows does a lot for your face. 
Thin your hair. Sometimes thick hair is a curse. 
I think you suit the glasses. I think they would be better if they were a smaller frames though.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

firedell said:


> Eyebrows shape the face, honestly. Changing the shape of your eyebrows does a lot for your face.
> Thin your hair. Sometimes thick hair is a curse.
> I think you suit the glasses. I think they would be better if they were a smaller frames though.


In your honest opinion, what am I currently on the 1-10 looks scale?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

HappyHours said:


> In your honest opinion, what am I currently on the 1-10 looks scale?


It's hard to say, because you're not the type I'm attracted to.
I'd give you a 7.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

firedell said:


> It's hard to say, because you're not the type I'm attracted to.
> I'd give you a 7.


I think a 7 is a respectable score, did you mean 5 though? Because 5 = average looks, 7 would be above average.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you could easily be an eight. You looked a little unkempt in your photos.

What I can confidently say is that you can look like an attractive and very smart person. Not like a supermodel, but someone that has more intellect and more interesting in general. 

What kinds of people/girls are you trying to attract?


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> I think you could easily be an eight. You looked a little unkempt in your photos.
> 
> What I can confidently say is that you can look like an attractive and very smart person. Not like a supermodel, but someone that has more intellect and more interesting in general.
> 
> What kinds of people/girls are you trying to attract?



All kinds really lol, preferably attractive girls but most times attractive girls sleep with attractive guys so that is my goal. I bet I can say the names of all who voted the first option, ya lets say my player thread contributed to that.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

I would give around a 6. I think everyone has said what there is to say and you take their advice in terms of hair, eyebrows, etc. before you look for more. I would also like to state that while looks matter, they really do mean less than you think, even in terms of non-serious relationships. A guy who I did not initially think was attractive became one of the people I have been most attracted to simply because he was so damn charming.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

funcoolname said:


> I would give around a 6. I think everyone has said what there is to say and you take their advice in terms of hair, eyebrows, etc. before you look for more. I would also like to state that while looks matter, they really do mean less than you think, even in terms of non-serious relationships. A guy who I did not initially think was attractive became one of the people I have been most attracted to simply because he was so damn charming.


again, I want to attract majority of them women and looks are important for that


----------

